# Urgent Rescue needed - South Carolina - Saw on Facebook today



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

MaxMom, do you know if any of the SC GR Rescues have been contacted? Any mention of it on FB?


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

I will go back and double check the comments but I don't think so


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

No there were no updates or comments about the rescue organizations.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's the SC GR Rescue info, click on the name for Contact Info:

*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*

*South Carolina*

Foothills Golden Retriever Rescue
Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue
Grateful Goldens Rescue of the Low Country


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

Thank you!!! I will contact them


----------

